# Bib short options



## lightning33

Currently use Castelli Free Aero Race bib shorts, which are also my first and only bib. Looking for a second pair and thought about branching out. So, thoughts on the following?

Giordana Silverline (an older model on closeout) ($60)
Pactimo Ascent Vector or Flash ($87 or $75, respectively)
Gore Oxygen 2.0 Bib+ ($87)

Thanks!


----------



## bronco71

$40

https://www.theblackbibs.com/

Good quality, comfortable, good value.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

Was using Assos, then switched to Funkier which I never really liked. Then I took a flyer ordering some bib shorts from Aliexpress. weirdly those have been the most comfortable bike shorts in the 40 years I've been wearing bike shorts. Ordered 3 more and 3 winter tights and about 10 jerseys. each item around ... $16 per. Even had 3 jerseys custom printed .. $20 per jersey incl sublimation printing with my artwork images.

i do not give a **** about brands and labels though. most cyclist do seems to care bout that it seems ... eg my wife. The money I save on bike clothing, gets spend on her Rapha stuff!


----------



## n2deep

Voler has Great Bibs Be patient and catch them on sale. Plus made in the USA.


----------



## lightning33

n2deep said:


> Voler has Great Bibs Be patient and catch them on sale. Plus made in the USA.


Any model/line in particular?


----------



## MMsRepBike

What size are you?

How tall and how much weight?


----------



## lightning33

6’3” and 215ish....

I wear XXL in Castelli Free Aero.


----------



## 9W9W

lightning33 said:


> 6’3” and 215ish....
> 
> I wear XXL in Castelli Free Aero.


You be a pefect XL in Hincapie. I'm 10 pounds heavier and Hincapie's XL's are great, but the straps are a bit long on me at 6' even. I know you're not looking, just extending the dialogue to give insight on a different brand for OP.


----------



## MMsRepBike

https://www.assosfactoryoutlet.com/assos-neo-pro-bib-shorts-black/

I can suggest these in probably an XLG over the vast majority of other options.










Great price right now of $75. Retail is about $200.


----------



## lightning33

I’ve never really considered Assos before because of the price and therefore the stigma attached to them. At 75, they are very doable, but are they really that good? Are they better than others simply because Assos or are they just more expensive because Assos?


----------



## DaveG

lightning33 said:


> I’ve never really considered Assos before because of the price and therefore the stigma attached to them. At 75, they are very doable, but are they really that good? Are they better than others simply because Assos or are they just more expensive because Assos?


I cannot speak to the lower end Assos but I have a pair a S5 F1 Mille bibs and they are very nice (got them from the outlet store as well). Fit and quality are outstanding. That said, I think my favorite bibs overall are Sportful Total Comfort. However, those are about double the price of the bibs you mentioned. I have used Giordana Silverline bibs in the past and liked them but I imagine the design has changed since then. At ~$80 or so I really like the Bellwether Forma bibs. Great chamois and the durability has been very good


----------



## MMsRepBike

lightning33 said:


> I’ve never really considered Assos before because of the price and therefore the stigma attached to them. At 75, they are very doable, but are they really that good? Are they better than others simply because Assos or are they just more expensive because Assos?


I wouldn't recommend them if they weren't tops.

I don't care about brand names. And I don't even want to wear Assos or pay for it myself.

But they're considered the best by many.

These shorts aren't the typical lycra, they're a patented material that's more abrasion resistant and blah, blah. They have patents on the chamois too. Their stuff is expensive because it's innovative, leading edge if you will, and top quality.

I think you'll love them.

The straps are taught and keep the bibs in place wonderfully when riding.

The straps are far apart which means they don't abrade your nipples and they make it easy to take a piss out on the road.

The chamois comes up really far in the front giving you full privates coverage/protection.

The chamois is not stitched on the sides (Golden Gate) so it's impossible for the stitching to abrade you.

They fit really well and are super comfortable. Worth a try.


----------



## maximum7

I've worn pretty much most of what's out there. Capo, Exte Ondo, Craft, PI, LG, Santini, Ms Tina, Gore, Sugoi, Hincappi, Castelli, and yes, even Assos. 
Hands down, the best for me are the Sportful Total Comfort.


----------



## Migen21

lightning33 said:


> Any model/line in particular?


Voler Black Label bibs are really well made. They are very comfortable. I'm still not sure on durability, as I've only had them one season.

The pad is not a thick as some of the Assos bib's I've used (and loved), but they are great for shorter (under 75 miles) rides for me.

For longer rides, I'm a big fan of the Assos Cento (any of their Endurance models really).


----------



## OldChipper

MMsRepBike said:


> I wouldn't recommend them if they weren't tops.
> 
> I don't care about brand names. And I don't even want to wear Assos or pay for it myself.
> 
> But they're considered the best by many.
> 
> These shorts aren't the typical lycra, they're a patented material that's more abrasion resistant and blah, blah. They have patents on the chamois too. Their stuff is expensive because it's innovative, leading edge if you will, and top quality.
> 
> I think you'll love them.
> 
> The straps are taught and keep the bibs in place wonderfully when riding.
> 
> The straps are far apart which means they don't abrade your nipples and they make it easy to take a piss out on the road.
> 
> The chamois comes up really far in the front giving you full privates coverage/protection.
> 
> The chamois is not stitched on the sides (Golden Gate) so it's impossible for the stitching to abrade you.
> 
> They fit really well and are super comfortable. Worth a try.


Yep, this. Whether they're worth the extra cost is very much a personal decision based on individual need, use, anatomy, and budget. For me, it's Assos, Rapha (the Pro Team II not as much the previous Pro Team bibs), or Cuore Silver or Gold bibs (hard to find as they seem to do mostly custom kits), but VERY comfortable and a pretty good value as well.


----------



## Veloptuous

Castelli Bib shorts have been the best I’ve used. Had another pair from Performance, and although I liked the price, the straps often slip off my shoulders under my jersey which is super annoying. Never happens with the Castellis.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

+ 1 on the Sportful bibs. I also really like Capo. I have some older PI that are really comfortable, but I can't say on the recent bibs.


----------



## DaveG

CoffeeBean2 said:


> + 1 on the Sportful bibs. I also really like Capo. I have some older PI that are really comfortable, but I can't say on the recent bibs.


I had two pairs of the Pearl Izumi Elite In-R-Cool bibs. They fit quite well and the chamois is good but the durability has been poor. The first pair lasted less than two seasons and the second pair is pilling at the inner thighs and close to done


----------



## lightning33

I think I will pull the trigger on that Assos set. My only questions is sizing. It was recommended for the XLG, but that is not what the size chart says. So what is the recommendation? I am 74.5” tall.

I like my Castelli, but as my first pair of bibs (vice reg shorts), I want to try others to see what I like and don’t like.


----------



## MMsRepBike

For the smaller sizes, I find personally that going by this chart's weight column has been super accurate.

I don't really know about specifics with the larger sizes but the extra info about weight here on this one vs the one most commonly seen:










might help you.

Keep in mind that the NeoPro is fairly tight fitting. They now have a looser fitting version called the S7 Mille that are otherwise the same thing. The Neo Pro is now discontinued, that's why it's at the outlet.

I'd say XLG or TIR, your call really. XL if you lose weight maybe.


----------



## DaveG

lightning33 said:


> I think I will pull the trigger on that Assos set. My only questions is sizing. It was recommended for the XLG, but that is not what the size chart says. So what is the recommendation? I am 74.5” tall.
> 
> I like my Castelli, but as my first pair of bibs (vice reg shorts), I want to try others to see what I like and don’t like.


I am 6'2" and 180lbs. XL works well for me.


----------



## lightning33

I just ordered them. I split the difference and went with XLG. That one fit my weight better (probably not as well as the TIR - i wear 36-waisted pants) but XL fit my height better. 

Good medium i hope.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions!


----------



## crit_boy

DaveG said:


> I had two pairs of the Pearl Izumi Elite In-R-Cool bibs. They fit quite well and the chamois is good but the durability has been poor. The first pair lasted less than two seasons and the second pair is pilling at the inner thighs and close to done


I like the PI Elite in-r-cools for a go to dependably comfortable bib. You can find them for about $70 on sale. I would take a stab that each pair lasts about 4,000-5,000 miles. They last over about 2 years for me (9,000ish+ per year) in rotation with 4 or 5 other pairs of bibs. My oldest pair in rotation is about 2.5 years old and has the PI browning. But, no worn holes in the seat area. 

My team kit is Ale PRR something or other with the 8 hr chamois. They are very nice. But, way more $. 

I also use worn out bibs on the trainer. So, old bibs still have useful life.


----------



## FasterStronger

Mind if I ask who you used? I’ve taken a look and the amount of vendors is overwhelming. Thanks in advance.


BCSaltchucker said:


> Was using Assos, then switched to Funkier which I never really liked. Then I took a flyer ordering some bib shorts from Aliexpress. weirdly those have been the most comfortable bike shorts in the 40 years I've been wearing bike shorts. Ordered 3 more and 3 winter tights and about 10 jerseys. each item around ... $16 per. Even had 3 jerseys custom printed .. $20 per jersey incl sublimation printing with my artwork images.
> 
> i do not give a **** about brands and labels though. most cyclist do seems to care bout that it seems ... eg my wife. The money I save on bike clothing, gets spend on her Rapha stuff!


----------



## AndreSF

Started with PI, then moved to Castelli, then tried Assos. Assos are the best I've used, and their customer service is fantastic! I recently got some Cadence because they are locally made and were on sale. I've used them on 20+/- mile rides and they've been great. Still sticking to the Assos for the long rides.


----------



## fritter

These Falconi are surprising good with a nice seat pad. I bought some a few years ago and it was time to retire them and so just got a couple more pair a few weeks ago.

They are at a great price right now, they are only $19.95 with no shipping charge. I don't know how they can price them so low but they are nicely made and are comfy for my 30-50 mile rides.

LOVE2PEDAL.COM


----------



## maximum7

AndreSF said:


> Started with PI, then moved to Castelli, then tried Assos. Assos are the best I've used, and their customer service is fantastic! I recently got some Cadence because they are locally made and were on sale. I've used them on 20+/- mile rides and they've been great. Still sticking to the Assos for the long rides.


This seems to be the route most people follow. 

PI because it's everywhere and on sale. It's pretty good quality minus the pads. 
Then Castelli. You want to spend a little more, you've seen other more serious cyclists in it and it's on sale and everywhere, so why not. 
Their fit and fabrics are nicer especially if your thin and the pads are a little nicer. Then you realize Castelli is made for cyclists who have small asses and weigh nothing and their pads aren't meant for guys over 175#'s for the longer rides. 

Then you look into Assos. It's the Bose or Monster Cable of cycling. It's expensive and thick, so it must be good. You buy it. You look awesome. It makes a statement, and the fabrics are nice.


----------



## dcorn

maximum7 said:


> This seems to be the route most people follow.
> 
> PI because it's everywhere and on sale. It's pretty good quality minus the pads.
> Then Castelli. You want to spend a little more, you've seen other more serious cyclists in it and it's on sale and everywhere, so why not.
> Their fit and fabrics are nicer especially if your thin and the pads are a little nicer. Then you realize Castelli is made for cyclists who have small asses and weigh nothing and their pads aren't meant for guys over 175#'s for the longer rides.
> 
> Then you look into Assos. It's the Bose or Monster Cable of cycling. It's expensive and thick, so it must be good. You buy it. You look awesome. It makes a statement, and the fabrics are nice.


Haha, this is exactly what I did. Bought a bunch of Castelli because their designs and materials were very nice, but I still always had butt pain when riding. I figured out that while the bibs fit, the chamois was in the complete wrong spot and I wasn't really sitting on it. It was too far back, so the thickest part was behind my sit bones. I'm not a small guy, ranging from 180-200 lbs over my riding career, so maybe that's why Castelli never fit right. 

So after trying out a new saddle to solve the pain, a shop recommended Assos. I knew of them, but only because of their outrageous prices. I bit the bullet and bought a pair of S7 Equipe shorts and my first ride was a 108 mile gran fondo. Completely comfortable the entire time, I was sold. Now I only wear Assos bibs. I have the one pair of S7's and a couple pairs of S5's that I got from the outlet before they ran out. I like the S5 designs better honestly, not a huge fan of the one piece solid black S7s but they are just so comfortable. I even bought a few pairs of the Tiburu winter shorts, which are awesome at least down to the freezing mark. 

So technically I didn't buy Assos for the prestige, I really didn't want to spend that money. But they fit and they are very comfortable. Now I have like 10 pairs of bibs I won't wear anymore.


----------



## 9W9W

As a 6' 220 rider I found that Hincapie bibs fit my meaty legs best and the pad hits where they should, not to mention they are sourced from EIC (top shelf 3rd party supplier of pads). 

Similarly, as a 6' 220lbs rider I found the Pearl Izumi Elite line of jersies fit perfectly. As if cut for the modern day desk jockey. Some older Hincapie (Metric, Signature lines) fit even better. If you are bidding on those on ebay, there's a good chance you're bidding against me. I am actively accumulating these defunct lines.

Surprisingly, Hincapie racing jersies in any size fit over my biceps only, and even that's tight.


----------



## Wetworks

9W9W said:


> As a 6' 220 rider I found that Hincapie bibs fit my meaty legs best and the pad hits where they should, not to mention they are sourced from EIC (top shelf 3rd party supplier of pads).
> 
> Similarly, as a 6' 220lbs rider I found the Pearl Izumi Elite line of jersies fit perfectly. As if cut for the modern day desk jockey. Some older Hincapie (Metric, Signature lines) fit even better. If you are bidding on those on ebay, there's a good chance you're bidding against me. I am actively accumulating these defunct lines.
> 
> Surprisingly, Hincapie racing jersies in any size fit over my biceps only, and even that's tight.


Similar size as you, I find the PI tops and bottoms are perfect. They've tweaked their pads and have went seamless on their PRO stuff, I've gone ahead and went down a size and find the fit perfect. As always, YMMV.


----------



## 9W9W

Wetworks said:


> Similar size as you, I find the PI tops and bottoms are perfect. They've tweaked their pads and have went seamless on their PRO stuff, I've gone ahead and went down a size and find the fit perfect. As always, YMMV.


The PI tops are the only ones that I can wear in XL and not have to upside for my barrel torso...hence, sleeves hit where they should, there's no bunching towards the bottom and pockets don't hang too low. 

I once picked up a PI PRO bottom in XL - according to the charts - and it was unbelievably tight, as tight as a castelli bottom would be and that turned me off from trying again. I was surprised its almost like they cut the XL top on a different mannequin than the bottoms. At some point I will wear through my vintage Hincapie (their new race stuff doesn't fit) and will likely head back to try PI bottoms.


----------

